

Ask HN: Tools for Archiving Web Research? Zotero, Mendeley, EndNote, OneNote - xt11111

An extremely frequent scenario I encounter is doing extensive google searching on a particular topic (solving a specific bug, researching how to do something, etc) and inevitably end up with a million browser tabs open, and then get pulled away to work on something else before returning to the task days or even months&#x2F;years later.<p>Tools like the Firefox tree style tabs are very helpful for this task, but having some sort of a cloud based permanent archival system integrated with the browser would make things even better.<p>While googling today I came across a class of applications that I never knew existed.  They are more targeted toward academic researchers, but seem to accommodate quite nicely the type of research I tend to do with my computing problems.<p>Is anyone currently using anything like this?<p>Here is a list of some alternatives (Zotero most popular, then Mendeley, EndNote):
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hlwiki.slais.ubc.ca&#x2F;index.php&#x2F;Zotero_vs._Mendeley<p>From the little I&#x27;ve looked into it, Zotero seems most useful:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.zotero.org&#x2F;support&#x2F;screencast_tutorials
======
benrbray
I made this same discovery a few months ago, and I decided on Mendeley myself.
Many academics swear by it and I find it much more elegant and less clunky
than Zotero.

There's also Papers if you're looking to spend a bit of money, but as far as I
can tell it's Mendeley plus a bad web browser.

------
ArekDymalski
For this type of work I'd recommend Diigo, which is quite similar to Zotero,
but for me has one clear advantage: Android app.

------
bioinformatics
I always go with Zotero, even more with Mendeley being Elsevier, and a company
(Mendeley) with no moral compass or ethics.

